# used mac stores?



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

just wonder what other mac places there were in canada that sold used mac stuff?
i know about macdoc but are there any other?
just trying to get price ideas!
chris


----------



## JohnnyG4 (Oct 23, 2001)

Let's see here...

There's CPUsed in Toronto here's their Used Price List to see what goodies are in the used section. 

And then there's "The Mac Group" in Ottawa. Haven't visited them, but here's their URL. 

I have purchased goods from CPUsed - new only. However my brother has purchased loads of used and the one dud Powerbook 1400 RAM that he purchased was exchanged quickly and promptly.

John


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I have used these two stores as well:
www.mostlymac.com/index.lasso?-token=mac
www.accurate-tech.com/
Both were very good to deal with. Mostly Macs has appletech people for salespeople and their prices are lower since they are outside the GTA.
Good hunting,
Robert


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The Mac Market is here in Vancouver, but I find their prices a little high.

--PB


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

CPUsed ( www.cpused.com ) has a new one year warranty on all of their used computers, This has made this store a bit more attractive to people that have been looking for a store that believes in what they are selling, (Bwhaaa ha ha...ROTFLOMAO) Well...Believes it won't break for at least a year after you've bought it.

I've been to a lot of reseller stores in the Toronto area and some in Montreal and I have found that a lot of them sell their used computers in an as is condition, It's really a buyer beware world out there.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

There is a Mac Shop in Ottawa that apparently accepts trade-ins and sells used Macs. http://www.themacgroup.ca/frame.html

I was going to give them a call when I feel like getting a new desktop Mac, and see what they'll give me for my old desktop Mac.


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

MacDoc certainly do sell new and used in Mississauga.

CPUsed sells used, but tends to be pricy (an never take a machine there as a trade it)

Carbon Computing has lots of trade machines.

Red Tag ( now a part of CPUsed) in Mississauga does the used route as well.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

A great many links on this site:
http://www.hummingbirdservices.ca/dealers.html 

Also Ray Sleeva in Winnipeg has a listing for used macs:
http://www.mantek.mb.ca/catalogue/catalogue.html

For some old parts and stuff:
www.vfxweb.com


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I second JohnnyG4 re: The Mac Group. Excellent service!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

You can also try "Gooddealcanada", It lists just about everything that is listed in the newsgroups.

You can search by product and by area of Canada.

http://www.gooddealcanada.com/


----------

